

Even Powering Down A Cell Phone Can't Keep The NSA From Tracking Its Location - honzzz
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130723/12395923907/even-powering-down-cell-phone-cant-keep-nsa-tracking-its-location.shtml

======
e3pi
A few techdirt.com comments, in my admitted ignorance, I found interesting:

"...I know there is definitely a second battery in my Galaxy T989. I broke the
glass and took apart the entire phone to replace it. Upon doing so I
discovered a second tiny battery inside. After searching StartPage about said
battery, I found many "conspirators" talking about finding these batteries in
their phones as well."

"...So Test The Theory:

Needed: one large, real, Faraday cage. One broadband spectrum analyzer with
data storage capability. Place phone (with battery removed) and spectrum
analyzer in cage. Monitor for 24 hours. Look for microburst communication
attempts. A microburst is a short period (milliseconds or microseconds long)
data burst. IF the unit is using the backup battery to power communications,
it can only do so by charging a capacitor and using that charge to power a
very short burst occasionally.

But a faraday doesn't block sound. So all NSA has to do is install spyware
which says " whenever on but tower signal blocked, record sound. Then
retransmit sound data when tower access returns."

